# shipping companies UK-TK?



## TooMuchTM (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi
Can you please recommend reliable shipping companies between UK and Turkey (Istanbul)

Many thanks!


----------



## saciki (Oct 28, 2016)

I've tried Istanbul Express company and I'm pleased with them.


----------



## lisatr12 (Mar 13, 2017)

You can try UPS


----------

